# Hi gals & guys Im new to salt & could use a few tips



## 4foot monster (Dec 16, 2010)

Gday all 

Ive just scored a 4x2x2.5ft salt setup with 200 odd kgs of live rock & some soft corals FOR FREE  :lol:
Ive got it clean & up & running nicely
But Im new to salt & need all the help I can get.
Ive got the PH, Nitrite, Kh, Gh, Ammonia & Salt at what I "think" are good levels
PH 8.2
Nitrite 0-0.25ppm
Ammonia 0-0.25
Gravity 1.022
Kh & Gh kit just changes color as it should
Is this right for a tank with live rock & fish ????

The Nitrate levels were up around 50ppm but Ive got them down to 5.0ppm
Thats still to high right ?????

Do I need to test anything else ???
Ive herd something about phosphates but I duno as Im new to this saltwater thing.
I have however had many tropical fish & multiple tanks at once, I think the most was 12 or 13.

Other details of the set up are,

2x Aqua clear 110 pumps in the sump apparently 300lph, sump is 92cm l x 45cm w x 35cm h, holding 82lts when running
3x Aqua clear 50 powerheads for movement in the main tank, not sure on lph
1x 4 foot Auqalina brand light fitting with 1 x PL-L 55watt 10000k/420nm that has a pinky purple color, I have no idea on brand of the light tubes { it should have 4 tubes but 3 are busted atm}
This housing also holds a long thing tube light at the back Im told is like moonlight ???????? no branding on this :fish9:
2x heaters in the sump keeping the tank at a constant 27deg C
1x big a#s airpump running 2 big round fine airstones in the sump

It also has a thriving population of blood worms in every nook & crany,, Good or bad ????????

Thanks in advance for your help & if you need any more info just let me know 
Oh Im on the southern side of Sydney near Cronulla
& heres a couple of pics for an idea of the setup
Cheers Andy


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I'm not into salt water aquariums. As I can see it looks real good to me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Nitrite 0-0.25ppm
Ammonia 0-0.25

i would try to get both of those down to 0. 

While the tank is cycling obviously these numbers are to be expected.

btw. NICE SCORE! All that for free. You hit the jackpot my friend!


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

4foot monster said:


> Gday all
> 
> Ive just scored a 4x2x2.5ft salt setup with 200 odd kgs of live rock & some soft corals FOR FREE  :lol:
> Ive got it clean & up & running nicely
> ...


What would you like to keep in it? Fish or coral or both? In salt water you should test for calcium ESPECIALLY if you want to keep coral. Get the nitrates/nitrites to zero and also phosphorus is bad so keep that at zero. If you are hoping to get coral, you will also want to get new bulbs. Throw in the Live rock and maybe a damsel fish to help the tank cycle, and you will be set in a week or so! Awesome score considering its free. Congrats!


----------

